# Personal protection dog for sale



## catz (10 mo ago)

FOR SALE















Goro of Royal Firefox "Sony" is well socialized with people (men, women, children, seniors) and gets along with bitches. Sony has the breeding license, character test, perfect x-rays and a DNS card. He is a Hungarian Junior Champion. He is suitable as a person / family protection dog and also as a breeding dog.







Adam z Pekla







Irock v.h. Groot Wezenland







Show: 3xHPJ, 2xBOB, BOS, Crufts Qualifikation,







HJCH

Sony has been tested on the suit and the civil deconditioning sleeve, whip, 9mm pistol fire, accesoires - all OK. He is sound in all environments night/day. Excellent prey and defense drives. Excellent ball and food drive. Social and good around children and elder. Environmentally stable. No handler aggression. Excellent pedigree, breeding license, character test. He is a Hungarian Junior Champion and has excellent hip and elbow x-rays. DNA-card available. Sony is social, playful, loving, very intelligent, and highly trainable. He is clean, calm, and quiet in a crate, and transports easily in the car.

His profile:
https://www.k-9malinois.com/available-dogs
https://www.working-dog.com/.../705.../Goro-of-Royal-Firefox

For more details please PM me! [email protected]


----------

